# Shingles pucker on new roof



## crescere (Aug 17, 2012)

More of the shingles on roof.


----------



## crescere (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes the underlayment planking was fine. No bumps or rot.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No it's not normal.
Someone nailed them to tight together or there shingles that where laid over the peak of the roof before they where installed.
Which is a big no, no.
The first picture is the worst one.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks like some mishandled shingles, give it a couple days to see what settles. If they dont, they can be trimmed back a little by your roofer.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1.

Most of the puckers should lay down once they heat up well.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

never seen that in 40 years. could be high nails doing it. some one didnt know what they were doing.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I agree with the wait a few days, sunny days, crowd. See what they look like in a week. 

But let the roofer know there is a time limit on laying flat.


----------

